# trunk release



## Inspectadeck24 (Jan 14, 2004)

The trunk release latch on my car isnt working for some reason. So if i want to open the trunk i have to go back with the key to open it. I was wondering if anyone knew how to fix that or whats wrong? thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I cant open my trunk from the inside either. What you might want to check is where the cable connects to the trunk lock. Get someone to pull the lever and see if it does anything on the lock.

Another suggestion is to maybe follow the cable from the lever to the lock to see if there is anything wrong.


----------



## Inspectadeck24 (Jan 14, 2004)

i just tried having someone pull the lever and i looked at the lock and everything seemed to work fine. The cable pulled the lock. Anyother ideas?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Have you tried to see if the switch on the lock is hitting the latch on the trunk? I think that is the problem with my trunk cable. I had a slight problem with my gas door not opening when I pulled the lever. I would have to push the bottom left of the door and pull the lever to open it. I found that the problem was that the upper right side was going in too far, so I just hit the bottom left which straightened it up, and it works good now. That may be the same with the trunk.

I go on Spring Break next week so Ill look for some other solutions.


----------



## Inspectadeck24 (Jan 14, 2004)

how would i check that


----------



## Inspectadeck24 (Jan 14, 2004)

i got it thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Inspectadeck24 said:


> i got it thanks


You fixed it? If so how?


----------



## Inspectadeck24 (Jan 14, 2004)

I fixed it but im not really sure what was wrong but i just pulled the lock up and for some reason it worked. I think it just got pushed down somehow.


----------

